
Is WordPress Founder Matt Mullenweg Threatened by the Jamstack? - benjlang
https://twitter.com/photomatt/status/1302012363655110657
======
machista
Why wouldn't he? tech is evolving and especially when WP can be sometimes
behave like a dinosaur

------
ndumai
The shift away from WP should be a game changer once marketers start working
on the Jamstack.

